# Dashcam footage when in for warranty work...



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Over the last 2 months I've been loosing a bit coolant on and off, enough to turn on the warning light.

Anyway the car went into the garage to find out what was wrong and they put it down to a bad egr cooler. The car went in a week later and this was replaced under warranty. All good and well!

During this I assumed the car would have to be taken on a test drive. Maybe a couple of miles down the dual carriage way? Not in this case. I have a dashcam in the car and just wanted to have a look to see what happens when a car goes in to a garage to be worked on. The technician working on the car took the car home while hitting speeds of up to 51mph through the town, squeezing down narrow streets and speaking on the phone.

I would be interested to hear peoples opinions on this...


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

If someone did a good job of fixing my car I wouldn't want to complain in this situation, unless I had to sort out any speeding fines or damage to the car


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Good job or not, He's in a position of trust. He should treat your car and others with respect. Show the footage to the powers that be, and get the half-wit fired.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

As above, he's driven your car in an irresponsible manner and a dangerous one at that. Its your property and it should be respecturlly treated whilst in their care

Its lucky that an accident didn't take place with those speeds in the town centre. If this doenst get clamped down on, who knows what will happen to the next car they test drive

Take the footage to the manager, complain and let them deal with it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There has been a few of these videos appear recently and I just watch them in disbelief. 

One guy complained as the garage had unplugged his camera, but hadn't plugged it back in. Numerous posters were serious that it was a matter to complain about. 

Firstly there could be genuine reasons to unplug it. If they are doing an ECU update they do need to stop things drawing power. 

Secondly I am totally against people recording other people going about their business. A place of work is not a public place in my opinion. You shouldn't have any way of listening into personal conversations or hear what could be confidential technical information.

Nobody else would be happy if it was the opposite way around. 

The other video was that Sytner Mercedes video. 

The guy complained as the driver went as fast as 58mph in his large engined Mercedes. Really? What harm would it have caused? 

He appeared on numerous news outlets and was desperate to tell everyone his profession. It seemed nothing more than a cheap advertising campaign. 

The mechanic ended up leaving Sytner on the back of it. Sytner also banned the customer from ever using their garages again. There is obviously a bit more to this story than we are getting, but the videos showed the customers was exaggerating everything badly.


We can't see your video, so we are guessing. Was 50mph in a 30mph zone? Do you feel driving at 51mph has caused your car any harm? 

Was there a reason he might drive quickly? Maybe to make sure it was running right or clear an error? Replacing the EGR it very well would be the case.

Squeezing down narrow lanes? Did this cause any harm to the car? Still actually a real road?

Unless you've actually suffered some loss or damage, you don't really have much to complain about.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

sounds to me like they have used his car as if it were their own car and took it home ( and maybe used it for other things? ) so saving his own cars fuel, wear and tear.........?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

President Swirl said:


> Good job or not, He's in a position of trust. He should treat your car and others with respect. Show the footage to the powers that be, and get the half-wit fired.


Agreed I have a mate that had a similar situation with valet parking at Heathrow....

Complain this is not acceptable behaviour of a employee who is in a position of trust with your car.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Id complain. If he looses his job well he won't be speeding in someone's car again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Kerr said:


> There has been a few of these videos appear recently and I just watch them in disbelief.
> 
> One guy complained as the garage had unplugged his camera, but hadn't plugged it back in. Numerous posters were serious that it was a matter to complain about.
> 
> ...


That's exactly why I haven't posted the video here and shared it around Facebook. I wanted to hear what others thought about this situation. If they unplugged the camera I wouldn't of cared.

The fact that he took the car through the town instead of continuing on a stretch of 50mph road. No harm was caused to the car, but WHAT IF he crashed or hit someone, he might do this every lunch time with a customers car.

I would expect when my car is in for work that the car is treated correctly. The work carried out, taken for a test drive and immediately returned to the garage without popping home.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

I also have a dashcam and won't lie I sometimes do check it after the car has been serviced more just out of curiosity. The only time I would probably complain is if they were ragging the s*** out of the car for no reason or purposely being rough with it (such as the footage of mechanics purposely driving a car through potholes).


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Agreed I have a mate that had a similar situation with valet parking at Heathrow....
> 
> Complain this is not acceptable behaviour of a employee who is in a position of trust with your car.


Funny you should say that. I dropped my car of for valet parking at Edinburgh last weekend and watched the footage as I was interested to where they park it. I've never seen someone go up a multistory car park so fast!


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

It's not my intention to get the guy sacked, as I don't want someone loosing there job for a little mistake.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

stuart.cameron said:


> I would be interested to hear peoples opinions on this...


Find out who it was and take his wife/girlfriend/mum on a test drive - make sure you yell "FIFTY ONE MILES PER HOUR" at him when he walks in.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

stuart.cameron said:


> That's exactly why I haven't posted the video here and shared it around Facebook. I wanted to hear what others thought about this situation. If they unplugged the camera I wouldn't of cared.
> 
> The fact that he took the car through the town instead of continuing on a stretch of 50mph road. No harm was caused to the car, but WHAT IF he crashed or hit someone, he might do this every lunch time with a customers car.
> 
> I would expect when my car is in for work that the car is treated correctly. The work carried out, taken for a test drive and immediately returned to the garage without popping home.


If he crashed the car the garage would be liable for the damage. They are insured for having customer's cars in their care.

After replacing the EGR the car would most certainly need a test drive to make sure the car was running correctly. Running at 60mph down a road won't tell a full story of how a car is running. Stop, start and normal driving would say a lot more. This will also need him to floor it to test it's pulling right.

It might appear cheeky that he took the car home, but it is possible that he's just used common sense and doubled up two jobs at once. There's no proof that he uses customer's cars for his own benefit.

The mechanic is probably under pressure to be making times on jobs and has to be sensible with his time.

I'm sure the garage themselves would have issues if mechanics were using customer's cars for personal use, but in these circumstances it could be he really has been doing a test drive, but popped into his house.

Personally I don't think you can jump to conclusions without hard facts. You could go in and complain and land the guy in trouble for little reason. Your relationship would also be stretched with the garage.

Most dealers should know the chances of a dashcam fitted these days is pretty strong. They should know not to do anything too bad.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Depends how long he went home for. Speeding is his problem and 51 isn't exactly thrashing the car. If he popped home for lunch or to collect something quick then fine, he might as well test drive yours while doing this however if he took your car home after work and came back next day id be reporting it.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

non-event. Move on.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

There is no reason for any mechanic to drive your car home!

If there is a need to drive a car after any work has been carried out, then it should be done with care, it is a customers car after all and done within the laws of the road.
Speeding, driving while on the phone or taking risks is simply NOT acceptable under any circumstances.

It is no excuse to say that no accident occurred or damage done, it is irrelevant.

Although I wouldn't wish anyone to lose their job, they should NOT treat/drive anyones car (except their own) in such a way.

Would you be happy for any tradesman to to mistreat your house?

I guess some of us are more protective of our cars (property) than others.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

A good friend of mine owns his own garage and quite often, as kerr said, will double up on jobs to save time 

So if a customers car needs a road tests and he has an errand to run it will be done at the same time as it's more efficient. No harm done to anyone, if he was to crash it or whatever the insurance will cover it 

If they have to road test your vehicle anyway, does them making a pit stop during that test change anything? Not in my eyes 

Provided the car is not damaged in any way and they are taking the **** like doing their weekly shop in your car it's no issue, it's also pretty common


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ChrisJD said:


> There is no reason for any mechanic to drive your car home!
> 
> If there is a need to drive a car after any work has been carried out, then it should be done with care, it is a customers car after all and done within the laws of the road.
> Speeding, driving while on the phone or taking risks is simply NOT acceptable under any circumstances.
> ...


Is driving a car at 51mph mistreating a car? Can't all modern car easily drive at 51mph?

Did him using the phone(he could have been handsfree)cause any mistreatment to the car?

Does it really matter that he popped home during the required test drive?

What's the difference between a 10 mile test drive going a different course, or a 10 mile trip that you've popped by your house?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

stuart.cameron said:


> but WHAT IF he crashed or hit someone


Ahhh the old "what if"

What if this , what if that , what if what , What if the minds immeasurably superior to ours decided to launch their attack



stuart.cameron said:


> but WHAT IF he crashed or hit someone


He didn't though


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Kerr said:


> There has been a few of these videos appear recently and I just watch them in disbelief.
> 
> One guy complained as the garage had unplugged his camera, but hadn't plugged it back in. Numerous posters were serious that it was a matter to complain about.
> 
> ...


I agree with this :thumb: no real harm done.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Taking the car for a test drive should NOT include a mechanic taking it home!! Appreciate we're only getting one side of the story but by the sounds of it I would be making a complaint on that alone if it was overnight and wouldn't be back at the garage.

The old saying ignorance is bliss is rather true mind :lol:


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

macca666 said:


> Taking the car for a test drive should NOT include a mechanic taking it home!! Appreciate we're only getting one side of the story but by the sounds of it I would be making a complaint on that alone if it was overnight and wouldn't be back at the garage.
> 
> The old saying ignorance is bliss is rather true mind :lol:


Would you say every problem be diagnosed within a 10 mile drive ? Maybe he needs to heat up the car temperatures which he didn't have the time for until the end of the day, so he took it home maybe pushed the pedal more had traffic and checked heat ? Are you a mechanic to know...

I can say it's common and okay since no harm was done to you proprety, however I can say if he for example took his wife for a dinner that evening in your car too and drove another 40 miles and burnt half a tank, yes it bothers and you have the right to judge him and complain.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

He shouldn't really take it home, plus when you say he was doing 50 was that above the speed limit, i.e in a 30?.

Mine was in recently for a service , I dread to think what they did to it lol, nothing that I haven't done myself though I guess.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

REVERSiN said:


> Would you say every problem be diagnosed within a 10 mile drive ? Maybe he needs to heat up the car temperatures which he didn't have the time for until the end of the day, so he took it home maybe pushed the pedal more had traffic and checked heat ? Are you a mechanic to know...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


No I made no mention of distance and I appreciate that different issues will require a longer or shorter test drive. I said that he shouldn't have took the car home and I took from the OP that the car was taken home overnight.

And no I'm not a mechanic but don't see what difference that makes as my point was around the mechanic taking the car home.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

macca666 said:


> No I made no mention of distance and I appreciate that different issues will require a longer or shorter test drive. I said that he shouldn't have took the car home and I took from the OP that the car was taken home overnight.
> 
> And no I'm not a mechanic but don't see what difference that makes as my point was around the mechanic taking the car home.


Actually that's a point, I assumed he meant took the car home for dinner etc, i hope he didn't mean overnight!


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

It's hardly...


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

So did he take it overnight?

Did he do 50+ in a 30?

Just ask the garage where it was kept when they had it. See if they say 'at bobs house' for one of the nights.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

stuart.cameron said:


> I would expect when my car is in for work that the car is treated correctly. The work carried out, taken for a test drive and immediately returned to the garage without popping home.





ardandy said:


> So did he take it overnight?
> 
> Did he do 50+ in a 30?
> 
> Just ask the garage where it was kept when they had it. See if they say 'at bobs house' for one of the nights.


The OP hasn't even suggested it was kept at the mechanic's home. It wasn't in the opening post and there's a big difference between popping home and keeping the car overnight.

It's clear the mechanic popped into his house during a test drive and hadn't taken the car home overnight.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I would be Tamping if I was recorded during work hours, I have nothing to hide plenty of cctv cameras in the garage but what gives people the right to bug in on my conversations


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ardandy said:


> So did he take it overnight?
> 
> Did he do 50+ in a 30?
> 
> Just ask the garage where it was kept when they had it. See if they say 'at bobs house' for one of the nights.


Yes i think those points need clarification, as it's open to interpretation at the moment.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

justina3 said:


> I would be Tamping if I was recorded during work hours, I have nothing to hide plenty of cctv cameras in the garage but what gives people the right to bug in on my conversations


Nobody has the right to listen to your conversations.

That said though, nobody has the right to abuse someones else's property although whether that has happened on this occasion is yet to be clarified.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

To those that think these mechanics should be strung up. Do you get a courtesy car from the garage or hire car on holiday and drive it like a saint?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

m1pui said:


> Do you get a courtesy car from the garage or hire car on holiday and drive it like a saint?


Personally yes, mostly because the excess was £500 when I last had a VW loan car, plus a car owned by a company is different to that of one owned by an individual, IMO anyway.

One thing I do know is i would spot a dashcam though and treat the car accordingly :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

m1pui said:


> To those that think these mechanics should be strung up. Do you get a courtesy car from the garage or hire car on holiday and drive it like a saint?


I'm not saying the mechanic should be strung up however if someone was paying me money to work on their car I certainly wouldn't be abusing it (if that is the case as I appreciate some points need cleared up by the OP)

For a courtesy car or hire car it is me that is paying for it not the owner of the car paying me to take it out which is where there is a clear difference!

PS I don't abuse courtesy or hire cars either :thumb:


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

When my car was at a garage getting the A/C topped up, Seen as they didn't unplug the cameras front/rear out of curiosity I watched the footage. 

They revved the engine a fair amount even to the limiter a few times for around 3 - 5 minuets, Also looking around the car even opened the boot having a good look... 

After the A/C was done as they where reversing out one of them said do a burnout but the one who was driving said no because I was waiting as I didn't leave the car there.... 

On another occasion just getting a general check-up (I had left the car with them this time) After they had finished they took the car around the industrial estate approaching around 60+mph on the straight bits...

The main thing I was annoyed about was the fact they actually washed the car with a brush which was painful to watch. I've asked if they wouldn't wash the car from now on just in case they do so again. Thing is the car wasn't even dirty unless they had made the bodywork dirty while touching panels while inspecting around the car or something.


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah it was a 30mph limit. It's not my intention or never has been to post the footage or make a scene of this. I really just wanted to hear other peoples views on it.

And yes I do treat a curtesy car with respect as I pay for it and because I'm under 25 the excess is scary! (Usuelly see how I can get the MPG)

Edit 1: And for the people saying I should't be recording the guy working on the car. The dash cam is clearly visible in the car (he could of unplugged it if he wanted to or refused to work on the car) and I'm pretty sure I would of been recorded walking into the dealership...? The car could of easily had a tracker installed, showing his route and speed!

Edit 2: The car wasn't kept over night, just nipped home at lunch.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

This happened in Plymouth halfords hit the press then he got the sack


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ffrs1444 said:


> This happened in Plymouth halfords hit the press then he got the sack


I had to Google that video.






The car had to be inspected by a senior mechanic to make sure it was ok because it was driven at 57mph?:lol::lol:

How can people take these people seriously?

I'm not excusing the guy's speeding as he most certainly shouldn't be doing that. He's only given a quick little blast for a couple of seconds and the guy feels the need to run to the press?

The guy at Sytner Mercedes did 57mph in a clear 40mpg zone. Once it hits the press the company are forced to take action to save face.

Some people really need to get a grip of their lives.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Some people make me laugh on here.
It was only 50mph or, thats hardly thrashing it.

If its 50mph in a 30 zone, it's 50mph in a 30 zone..

I'll have to bear in mind if I get caught speeding or knock someones child over in town and tell the cops, "I was only doing 50. I was hardly thrashing the car...."

If the grease monkey needed to do 50mph+ then he should have taken it on an appropriate road.

I wouldn't be very happy in the same situation as the OP, but if you don't want to find out, don't film them, or at least don't watch the video.

Even better, leave a big note on the dash telling them its got a dash cam fitted.
Then they will either disconnect it, or behave accordingly.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

James_R said:


> Some people make me laugh on here.
> It was only 50mph or, thats hardly thrashing it.
> 
> If its 50mph in a 30 zone, it's 50mph in a 30 zone..
> ...


Driving at 50mph will cause zero harm to the car. Nobody is saying 50mph in a 30mph zone is in any way acceptable. It's not.

A lot of these recent videos that have all come up are all complaining about their cars been thrashed to death and likely damaged. Not one of the videos shows anything like that. It's all blown stupidly out of proportion.


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Driving at 50mph will cause zero harm to the car. Nobody is saying 50mph in a 30mph zone is in any way acceptable. It's not.
> 
> A lot of these recent videos that have all come up are all complaining about their cars been thrashed to death and likely damaged. Not one of the videos shows anything like that. It's all blown stupidly out of proportion.


Exactly why I'm not sharing the footage anywhere. I didn't say anywhere that it would of caused damage or was he thrashing the car. It was simply saying the what he was doing was illegal.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

stuart.cameron said:


> Exactly why I'm not sharing the footage anywhere. I didn't say anywhere that it would of caused damage or was he thrashing the car. It was simply saying the what he was doing was illegal.


I know you didn't claim the guy was thrashing your car. I didn't suggest you did. I was referring to many of the videos that have popped up recently.

I take it you never ever break any speed limits, or occasionally get involved in matters that could get you in trouble? How'd you feel if someone else grassed on you when you did something a bit naughty?

I don't know how often I've seen trouble on a night out and not one person will do a thing. They'll turn a blind eye and not get involved. It's nothing to do with them, so they won't have anything to do with it for that reason.

Give them a dashcam on the road and things that have no consequence or loss to them and they are all over it like a rash. There's just too many do-gooders sticking their nose into matters that don't have anything to with them or cause them harm.

There will be barely a person on this website who doesn't or a reasonably regular basis exceed speed limits. Many also drive their cars very hard. As said above many thrash the nuts off hire cars (there's been a few of those threads) and there's lots who have cars on finance (they don't own the car) and won't think twice to remapping the car and putting extra strain on it.

Nobody ever seems to see things from both sides of the fence. It's ok for them to use and abuse other people's property, but the slightest hint in return and they go mental.

Every time some gets caught speeding, there's always an excuse. It's never just as simple as I've been caught speeding and l will admit guilt.

They complain that speed cameras are nothing more than cash cows. They get hugely upset if a camera is remotely hidden or a police car hides out the way to detect them doing something wrong.

However they stick a dashcam in the front of their car and they think they are the police, jury and executioner.

We won't need cameras or police on the road soon enough with so many dash cameras owned by compulsive grasses.

However even the police are getting annoyed at the trivial matters people keep raising.

We've seen loads of examples on the internet, including quite a few here, where people have been brave/stupid enough to post some dashcam footage. More often than not you can pick up as much bad driving from them as the people they are having a go at.

These dashcams are spreading like wildfire. I have zero issues with people who use them for genuine reasons. I still don't understand the extreme paranoia that has set in now though. The roads aren't anywhere near as bad as people now pretend.

The problem is that far too many people now think it's their job to police the road. The biggest problem is they can't even police themselves.

You've actually been ok about this. You haven't made any wild claims and you've kept the video off the internet.

The bottom line is you've suffered no harm and your car will have no problems doing 51mph. The guy shouldn't be speeding at 51mph in a 30mph zone and was really only putting himself at risk. If he got caught or done something silly he'd have to accept responsibility for that.

For all you know he's probably trying his damn best to get his job done under pressure with a tight time schedule. If he's made a good job of fixing your car and hasn't damaged it in any way, I'd move on and let it be.


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I know you didn't claim the guy was thrashing your car. I didn't suggest you did. I was referring to many of the videos that have popped up recently.
> 
> I take it you never ever break any speed limits, or occasionally get involved in matters that could get you in trouble? How'd you feel if someone else grassed on you when you did something a bit naughty?
> 
> ...


You've put this well. I would be pee'd off if someone pulled me up on something like this, that's the reason it's not getting posted or followed up on.

I still don't think he should of been driving 50mph through a 30mph limit, this is definitely something I wouldn't be doing. I was just interested in hearing peoples views on this and they certainly are mixed! The reason I have a dashcam isn't to post viral videos of people going through red lights but for my safety. I drive around 30,000 miles a year and in the unlikely event of an accident that wasn't my fault I would 'hopefully' have proof.

Hopefully he's done a good job, noticed the coolant was down again this morning! (Hopefully just air in the system...)


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

stuart.cameron said:


> You've put this well. I would be pee'd off if someone pulled me up on something like this, that's the reason it's not getting posted or followed up on.
> 
> I still don't think he should of been driving 50mph through a 30mph limit, this is definitely something I wouldn't be doing. I was just interested in hearing peoples views on this and they certainly are mixed! The reason I have a dashcam isn't to post viral videos of people going through red lights but for my safety. I drive around 30,000 miles a year and in the unlikely event of an accident that wasn't my fault I would 'hopefully' have proof.
> 
> Hopefully he's done a good job, noticed the coolant was down again this morning! (Hopefully just air in the system...)


It's quite simple then really.

Keep the bill from the garage as proof your vehicle was in their care at the time. Also note the time (s) and keep the dash cam footage.

IF for any reason you subsequently receive a speeding ticket through the post, or you receive a visit from plod because someone reported the car speeding at the time, then you have all the evidence you need to exonerate yourself & make a legitimate complaint to the garage to take action.

There is, I assume no damage to your vehicle caused by the joy rider mechanic, but you need evidence that it wasn't you behind the wheel during the timeline the vehicle was in the garage.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Kerr said:


> The guy shouldn't be speeding at 51mph in a 30mph zone and was really only putting himself at risk.


^^
This would have been enough Kerr instead of the essay :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

James_R said:


> ^^
> This would have been enough Kerr instead of the essay :lol:


Isn't a forum about giving opinions?

I'll have mine that far too many dash cameras are owned by absolute ********. They cause more harm than good and should actually be banned from the road.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

For me the issue here is that a mechanic is using a customer's vehicle to pop home for lunch, possibly under the guise of a test drive.

This is personal use and is not covered by a motor trade insurance policy where customer's vehicles are concerned.

Had anything happened and it came to light, for example the car was stolen off the mechanic's drive or outside his house, then it would have not been covered.

Mind you, in many cases garages still believe they are covered to drive anything for any purpose no matter who owns it, despite often being told time and time again that this is not the case and possessing an insurance certificate with a clear defitintion of what is actually covered!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Shiny said:


> For me the issue here is that a mechanic is using a customer's vehicle to pop home for lunch, possibly under the guise of a test drive.
> 
> This is personal use and is not covered by a motor trade insurance policy where customer's vehicles are concerned.
> 
> ...


Maybe he did 1/2 a test drive......stopped to inspect the car. Realised it was lunch time, as a happy co-incidence he was right by his home. Then completed the other 1/2 of the test drive. :lol:

No doubt there was a real need to do a test drive after the repair. It's not like he took a car that had just passed it's MOT.

I realise what you mean, but whether he was or was not insured is of little concern to the OP, the garage would have been liable for repairs, if their insurance did not pick up the bill, they would have.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Kerr said:


> I had to Google that video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was more the fact he told the manager and he mugged him off so he thought screw you and went to the press


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Good point by Shiny about insurance. Following my recent accident the insurance wanted details of where I was going when the accident happened and why despite me having business use as well as sdp.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

He's killed 2 birds with 1 stone, end of really.

Yes if they were doing burnouts, speeding excessively, etc then you would have a case but 51mph is fine for any car except a Nissan leaf lol.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

But quite simply they shouldn't be killing two birds with one stone in customer's cars, especially when not insured to do so.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Bod42 said:


> He's killed 2 birds with 1 stone, end of really.
> 
> Yes if they were doing burnouts, speeding excessively, etc then you would have a case but 51mph is fine for any car except a Nissan leaf lol.


51mph in a 30 zone is a bit naughty when its not your car though. 

Off Topic slightly.
I spoke to someone the other day, had bought a Nissan Leaf a year ago at around £22k.
She wanted to buy something else and went to Webuyanycar for a price.
They offered her £4.5k :doublesho


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

James_R said:


> 51mph in a 30 zone is a bit naughty when its not your car though.
> 
> Off Topic slightly.
> I spoke to someone the other day, had bought a Nissan Leaf a year ago at around £22k.
> ...


Get her to send me the specs, might be interested, been looking for one for a month now.

They depreciate like a stone, especially if they're a Visia or on Flex battery rental. But at 22k it's almost certainly nether of these things!


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Tricky one this! 

We had a young guy loose his job whilst on probation (stores assistance) ,accused of leaving early on a few occasions (Saturday afternoons). The company used its CCTV which caught him leaving! RMT union represented him & found that the company had 'fished' through his whole shift instead of a 10min window when he allegedly left! something that was agreed by the union! The out come was CCTV is used for security reasons only & protect staff not to fish maliciously to try & catch people out!

Having worked in several dealers there's always that one person who likes to take the **** more than everybody else! , shame! In this day & age they will come down like a ton of bricks if caught driving recklessly in customers cars!big no no taking them home without consent! Surprised he never saw the dash cam?


----------

